# Redneck Smoker



## midnight a~ 1/4  smoke (Jan 29, 2008)

*"Hello, is this the Sheriff's Office?" 

"Yes. What can I do for you?" 

"I'm calling to report 'bout my neighbor Virgil Smith....*

*He's hidin' marijuana inside his firewood!  Don't quite know  how he gets it inside them logs, but he's hidin' it there." 

"Thank you very much for the call, sir." 

The next day, the Sheriff's Deputies descend on Virgil's house. They search the shed where the firewood is kept. Using axes, they bust open every piece of wood, but find no marijuana. They sneer at Virgil and leave. 

 Shortly, the phone rings at Virgil's house. 

 "Hey, Virgil! This here's Floyd....Did the 

 Sheriff come?" 

 "Yeah!" 

 "Did they chop your firewood?" 

 "Yep!" 

 "Happy Birthday, buddy!" 
*


----------



## kookie (Jan 29, 2008)

lol lol thats a good one..............

Kookie


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 29, 2008)

This bud's for you...


----------

